# Which proxy for lan clients?



## getopt (May 18, 2020)

Having run jailed Squid proxys for LANs happily I want to replace Squid now as caching is no more a need and https is now up to almost 100%.

Filtering headers and sanitizing URL paths is still needed preferably by regex.

I searched the FreeBSD ports and cannot come to a decision which proxy would best fit.

Hints welcome.


----------



## Martin Paredes (May 27, 2020)

What is the problem with Squid?

Squid is a caching proxy for the Web supporting HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, and more.


----------



## Geezer (May 27, 2020)

tinyproxy


----------

